# Extension LLP Turn around time



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Good Evening

Beginning of February I applied for the extension of my Life Partner Permit and change of conditions from Student to Business. 
- The status is still 102. 
- In the mean time my last permit expired end of July. 

In September I need to leave the country. 

Is there any option to avoid being banned? (I think of letters of support from governmental institutions)

- How long will the appeal process take?

Any advise is welcome!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There is no way you will not be banned unless you get extremely lucky.
The appeal process takes different amounts of time in different places, provided that you appeal correctly. I've seen as little as two weeks and as long as "still waiting for 3 months".


----------



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply LegalMan.


----------

